# City pays to build church



## cda (May 31, 2017)

http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/30/us/bernards-township-new-jersey-mosque-settlement/index.html



Do you think it might be bigger and better???


----------



## conarb (May 31, 2017)

This is the key to getting anything from a city:



			
				CNN said:
			
		

> "The American Muslim community has the legal resources, the allies, and the determination to stand up for its constitutional rights in court and will do so."



Whether it's zoning, code violations or accessibility extortion, it's the money and the time it takes to "fight city hall".


----------



## fatboy (Jun 1, 2017)

They were foolish to ever try to prevent it in the first place............


----------

